# Style for netbook



## yello (6 Jul 2012)

Once upon on time we had 'cleancut' (perhaps we still do but I couldn't find it)

I use a netbook and the styles offered aren't good for me; either too big so I have to scroll across the page (that's a real sod when it comes to posting) or I loose ease of use on the mobile styles.

If I override the forum styles with my browser settings then it buggers up all other sites. I use a flavour of firefox btw.

What do other netbook users do?


----------



## Norm (6 Jul 2012)

Darker works for me, but that's on phone & tablet rather than netbook.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2012)

The current styles have a minimum width of 960 pixels which is probably what's pushed the page off the edge of your netbook desktop so I've created a new sub-style called "Narrow" and set a shorter minimum width requirement.

Give it a try and let me know if it works better on your netbook/s?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Jul 2012)

Admin you fjoerken legend!!!
This style works nicely on my netbook and on my phone!!!!
I have a beer with your name on it


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Jul 2012)

Yeah yeah yeah. Like it as much as you like...


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2012)

It doesn't seem to have changed anything for me! I've logged out, clear cookies and restarted the browser. I figure it's a problem with my setup since I'm seeing no change whatsoever from the default style.

Edit: If I change to a mobile style, it's recognised. If I then select 'narrow' it changes but looks no different to the default style.


----------



## Shaun (7 Jul 2012)

Do you have a different browser you could try perhaps? It may be a browser/CSS compatability issue.


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2012)

I've tried it on chromium too, same thing. I'll give it a whirl on Firefox later (I use a flavour of, called Iceweasel).

Edit: correction - the narrow style is a tiny bit narrower than the default style. And we're talking maybe half a character.... so the style is being loaded.


----------



## Shaun (7 Jul 2012)

Do you know the pixel dimensions of the desktop?


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2012)

800x480


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jul 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. Like it as much as you like...


"I have a beer with your name on it " he's saying he Likes !

He may come to collect too ...


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2012)

I've had a chance to try it on another linux box now (my desktop), using firefox, opera and chromium... same thing; the narrow style is little different to the standard CC one.

On my netbook, I've settled for reducing the size with <ctrl> + <->. It works.


----------

